
Show HN: Reverse-engineered game worlds using WebGL - Jasper_
https://noclip.website/#smg/HeavenlyBeachGalaxy
======
s-macke
That's an impressive list of games. I don't know how many hours were spent
reverse engineering these games.

I did a bit of reverse engineering myself on some 3D game worlds. Test Drive 3
[1] and Comanche [2]

[1]
[https://simulationcorner.net/td3/td3.html](https://simulationcorner.net/td3/td3.html)

[2]
[https://github.com/s-macke/VoxelSpace](https://github.com/s-macke/VoxelSpace)

